# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  New Species Found in "Lost World": Pinocchio Frog, More

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) May 17th, 2010 11:32 AM: New Species Found in "Lost World": Pinocchio Frog, More*

See the active-nosed "Pinocchio frog," the world's smallest wallaby, and other new species found in the tropical mountains called the Lost World.

*Full Article*

----------

